# Anno 1701: nicht so, wie es sein sollte



## Ahab (17. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Strategen! 

Ich habe einen Cousin, der hat einen Rechner und der will irgendwie nicht wie er soll. Die Eckdaten:

Athlon 64 3500+
2GB DDR400
Geforce 8600GT 
Win XP SP3

Er hat sich Anno 1701 geholt und es ruckelt dass es kracht - in 800x600 und Minimum-Details. Für die die, hier anfangen zu zweifeln: ein Freund von mir spielte Anno damals (3200+, 1GB RAM, 7800GTX 256) in 1280x1024 in teils mittleren Details und es lief butterweich. 

Win XP ist frisch aufgezogen. So, die Maßnahmen bis jetzt: 

Cool'n'Quiet -> ausgestellt
Kühlung gecheckt -> alles im Lot
Lasttests mit Furmark und Prime -> läuft astrein
neuer Grafiktreiber (260.99) -> keine Besserung, das gleiche mit älteren Treibern

Wie sah es bei Anno mit Patches aus? Wurden da größere Nachbesserungen vorgenommen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das Spiel im Auslieferungszustand eigentlich ganz in Ordnung oder? 

Hilfe wäre sehr schön  Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr, ich bin erst mal am Ende.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anno 1701: nicht so, wie es sein sollte O___o*

So in Ordnung war es nicht ohne Patches. 

Wenn du die noch nicht installiert hast mach das mal!


----------



## Ahab (18. Januar 2011)

Wird weitergereicht, vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

1GB RAM ist aber echt schon arg wenig ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

Minimale Anforderungen sind 512 MB und max 1 GB, also alles im Limit!


----------



## Ahab (18. Januar 2011)

Nein Moment, ich vergaß - es waren 2GB RAM. 

Update: Anno gepatcht -> negativ


----------



## Crushtank (4. Februar 2011)

Anno 1701, war das erste Anno, was auch im Auslieferungszustand perfekt lief.

Dafür habe ich aber auch einen entsprechenden Rechner, der die Anforderungen bei weitem übertrifft.


----------



## Ahab (4. Februar 2011)

Angesichts der Mindestanforderungen dieses Spiels ist das auch bei meinem Cousin der Fall. Das Problem muss also woanders liegen.


----------

